# Billing 46600



## gmlittle (Jan 9, 2008)

Is 99214 nad 46600 mutually inclusive when the same diagnosis code is used?


----------



## thompsonsyl (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi,

I just looked up your codes on CCI and there are no edits.

Hope that helps!


----------

